# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  حل معادلات دیفرانسیل در متلب

## saeed7474

سلام دوستان
لطفا درصورت امکان کد های حل معادلات دیفرانسیل(همگن، تفکیک پذیر، خطی مرتبه اول، خطی مراتب بالاتر) را بذارید.
و آیا امکان دارد که جواب های عمومی و خصوصی داده شود؟
باتشکر

----------


## saeed7474

توابعش رو هم لطفا معرفی کنید مثل ode و..

----------


## sim-power

*حل معادلات دیفرانسیل*
متلب دستور dsolve را برای حل معادلات دیفرانسیل نمادین فراهم کرده است.
اساسی ترین شکل دستور dsolve برای پیدا کردن راه حل برای یک معادله است:
که eqn یک رشته متنی استفاده شده برای وارد کردن معادله است.
این یک راه حل نمادی با یک مجموعه از ثابت های اختیاری که برچسب های متلب c1,c2,و غیره است را باز می گرداند.
همچنین شما می توانید شرایط مرزی و اولیه خاصی برای مسئله، به عنوان  لیست کاما – جدا از هم معادله به صورت زیر :




برای اهداف استفاده از دستور dsolve، مشتق ها همراه با d نشان داده می شوند.برای مثال، معادله مانند f’(t)=-2*f+cost(t) به این صورت وارد می شود:
‘df=-2*f+cost(t)’

----------


## sevda110

برای حل انواع معادلات دیفرانسیل در متلب یه آموزشی هست خیلی مفیده میتونید استفاده کنید، لینکشو براتون میزارم: :لبخند: 

http://takhtesefid.org/watch?v=0873182833973

----------


## mehrshadtiger

سلام دوستان میتونید کمکم کنید تا معادله هایی که دراونها hypergeom و bessel دارنو چجوری باید حل کنم و ضرایب اونو بدست بیارم

----------

